# Nachladeruckler bei WoW?!



## Varitu (23. März 2009)

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren wie es schauts bei euch mit "Nachladeruckler" aussieht, die durch 
Festplatte verursacht werden?!

Ich habe damit(meine seid dem Patch 3.09) zu kämpfen. Extrem bemerke ich das wenn ich 
fliege und mal die Gegend anschauen möchte. Dann stockts Zeitweise kurzzeitig ganz gealtig.
Aber auch mal so beim Bewegen kommt es zu rucklern die Eindeutig durch die Festplatte 
verrursacht werden.

Mein System ist relativ aktuell, X2 4000, 4GB, GF 7600GT, 16oGB HD, XP Pro sehr schlank 
konfiguriert. Die Ruckler kommen auch definitiv nicht von nem Antivirus oder anderem 
Programm (davon ist nix drauf, Viren sind auch net vorhanden).

Habe mal eine Art Gegentest gemacht. Alte Festplatte genommen, darauf Win7 Beta. Dann von 
dort aus WoW von der 160iger Platte gestartet, läuft 1a, praktisch ohne Nachladeruckler.
Dabei bemerkt man aber auch das die Festplatten teilweise gleichzeitig Daten laden. Denke dies erklärt warum es ruckelt wenn man nur eine Festplatte im System hat.

Braucht man jetzt schon 2 HD´s um vernünftig spielen zu können?

gruß Varitu


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht so genau, warum dein Gegentest deine Theorie bestätigt hat, aber ich kann das ganze nicht nachempfinden.

Wenn WoW bei mir was nachläd, dann ruckelt es nicht, sondern zeigt das entsprechende Objekt einfach nicht an. Sehr schön zB in Dalaran zu sehen, wenn ich mich einlogge. Manchmal laufe ich erstmal 30s durch eine Geisterstadt. Überall nur die Schatten am Boden und keine Spieler *g*
Aber von Nachladerucklern keine Spur.

Und dein System als relativ aktuell zu bezeichnen .. naja .. finde ich gewagt. Die 7600GT war ja schon als die 7er Reihe aktuell war kein Grafikmonster.

Ich vermute eher andere Probleme als die Festplatte.


----------



## Varitu (23. März 2009)

Hi,

Ok, die 7600GT ist etwas angestaubt, aber für WoW reichts locker. Habe eine 1280*1024 Auflösung, bis auf Schatten alles auf Max. Und damit habe ich normalerweise immer FPS von 30-100 je nach Gebiet.

Zur Theorie mit den Nachladerucklern:

Immer wenn es ruckelt, läd die Festplatte gerade Daten nach.
Mit zwei Festplatten laden teilweise beide Festplatten gleichzeitig Daten.
Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, daß bei einer Festplatte die immer mit den Köpfen hin und herspringt, zwischen der Spielpartition und der Systempatition nachladen.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

Was ist es für eine Festplatte? Und ich vermute es ist eine IDE Platte.

Was ist es für ein Board? Die CPU ist auch nicht der Hammer.

Das Gesamtsystem ist halt outdated. Is nich böse gemeint, es reicht ja auch für WoW, das stimmt ja. 
Aber daher kommen die Ruckler denk ich.


----------



## Niranda (23. März 2009)

Wenn dann müsstest du beide Platten im Raid0 betrieben haben, um überhaupt einen Effekt erzielt zu haben.

Und eine IDE133er Platte reicht massig aus...
Mach mal die richtige Gegenprobe und schraub alles ganz runter und mach die AddOns aus/raus. Cartographer hat z.B. schöne Ladezeiten beim Zone-wechsel. =)

Nira =P


----------



## Varitu (23. März 2009)

Hallo,

das Board ist ein Gigabyte S56-F3?!, jedenfalls ein AM2+ Board.

Festplatten sind einmal,

Samsung SATA 160GB, die im Test eine Transferrate von 80-60MB/Sek. schafft.
Maxtor IDE 15GB, die liegt zwischen 25-15MB/Sek.

Die kennen auch kein Raid.
Nur muß es ja nen Grund geben warum WoW ruckelt wenn ich von der 160GB Platte starte und das es nicht ruckelt wenn ich von der 15GB starte. 
Die Betriebssysteme sind ganz frisch installiert, nur einige Änderungen und Tweaks für mehr Leistung und weniger Balast vorgenommen.
Bei WoW habe ich nur 4 Addons, wie Rankingbuster, Mobinfo (ohne Mobmap), Groupcalendar und eines damit ich die Koarinaten auf der Landkarte sehe. Interface ist standart.

Das letzte Jahr über lief es ja wunderbar. Erst seid einiger Zeit (meine seid dem letzten Patch)  werkelt der Rechner extrem mit der Festplatte wenn WoW läuft. Wobei er das in beiden Fällen macht, egal mit welcher Platte/betriebssystem ich boote.
Nur das WoW dann ruckelt wenn Betriebssystem und Spiel auf einer Platte gleichzeitig lkaufen (also der 160G

Bin shcon am überlegen ob ich mir nicht noch eine 160iger Fetsplatte kaufe und die dann entweder im Raid laufen lasse, oder auf die eine das Betriebssystem und auf die andere Spiele etc..

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Niranda (23. März 2009)

Demzufolge müsste deine große Platte richtig schön defragmentiert sein =D

Was mich aber wundert ist, dass du einen unterschied bemerkst. Die WoW Daten liegen doch jeweils immer auf der selben Platte, also müsste es genauso lahm sein.
Es muss also am Betriebssystem liegen - allerdings weiß ich nich, was du da verpfutscht hast beim "Tweaken". ^^

Nira =)


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

Was ist denn das original OS? Vllt ist Win7 einfach besser?

Und Niralein, du meinst fragmentiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(glaub ich zumindest, wenn ich den versuchsaufbau richtig verstanden habe)


----------



## Niranda (23. März 2009)

ja, ich meine fragmentiert^^

Win7 ist, was Verwaltung der Pakete sowie Adressierung angeht etwas besser als derzeit Vista. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*freu* endlich nennt mich mal jmd Niralein =D

LG
Nira ^.^


----------

